# strobe selesction



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a 99 chevy dually that I want to install strobes in rear reverse lights and front marker lights. I am looking at strobes n more and he has couple kits that are 199.00 one is 90 watt and has 6 lights and the other is only 60 and comes with 4. And Also another that is on sale. I am thinking 90 watt is the best brighter the better. I am not sure where I am going to mount the other 2 if I buy the 6 may just keep for spare. 
Any comments would be great. I also seen eBay has a couple that are like 130 that are 120watt butt afraid of quality.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and go with LED's, the Feniex Cannons in particular. Might cost a little more, but definitely worth it.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Agree with LEDs, they are well worth the extra money in the long run. Much better light output, less power draw and you can easily get them in color. I have amber/white surface mounted (I'm only allowed to use amber for warning but I have a separate switch and turn the white on as area lighting) I eventually want to use the Feniex Cannon's to replace the reverse lights, amber when plowing and they override to white when you put the truck in reverse.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay looks to be about 80 more to go with the led 4 pack kit so that sounds good but looks like the wires are all only 6 feet long so I have to extend each harness for each light into cab. Why are all the wires so short 6 foot is not long enough to do anything.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

The nice thing with the LEDs is you only need to bring one set to the cab (or 2 if you want front and back independent) just run the rear to one another, extend one set to the front and connect the front two to it. Then you only need one set of wires into the cab.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I also looked at the strobe n more e91 they have a about double the wires on them. So I will have to run 4 wires from rear and 4 wires from front into a single set of 4 wires running into cab to be able to adjust flash patterns. With there switch setup. Since front and rear can be tied together.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

All our trucks run Whelen Vertex and they are AWESOME. Don't have to worry about moisture, connections, burn outs or anything else. We love them !


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

badbowtie;1966056 said:


> Okay looks to be about 80 more to go with the led 4 pack kit so that sounds good but looks like the wires are all only 6 feet long so I have to extend each harness for each light into cab. Why are all the wires so short 6 foot is not long enough to do anything.





badbowtie;1966378 said:


> I also looked at the strobe n more e91 they have a about double the wires on them. So I will have to run 4 wires from rear and 4 wires from front into a single set of 4 wires running into cab to be able to adjust flash patterns. With there switch setup. Since front and rear can be tied together.


Unlike strobes there is no need to run the cables all the way back to a central point. You just need to run one wire from the switch to the front, and one to the back if you want them on separate switches. You can get the wire at the auto parts store, right by the connectors etc typically. If you need some guidance on the wiring feel free to ask.

One thing that is really nice about the Feniex Cannons is that they have multiple modes, so most people have been removing their factory reverse bulbs and mounting the Cannons in place of them. They then set one of the modes to solid white and connect the activation input for that mode to the factory reverse wiring. Another mode they set to warning and wire that to the cab switches for warning lights.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Agree with the LEDS


----------



## dcarr (Aug 30, 2014)

leds are low amp draw. and dont need the strobe cables. the easiest way to wire them is to ground each head near where you mount it. then run a power wire from one head past the other head (tap into for power) and into the cab at your switch. do the same thing for the other end of your truck. the draw is low enough you could run them off a simple lighter plug.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

The fennox cannon that I looked at on strobes n more look to have four wires ground, positive, and two flash pattern changes wires. So I am a little confused on I understand I can ground right their at the lights but you guys are saying only have one wire to run to cab which I don't understand that mean I can't change patterns then correct. Also on strobes n more they say not to be steady burned for more than a couple minutes at a time I assume that is not talking about in strobe mode that just last week turned into 23 hours straight correct?


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

badbowtie;1970496 said:


> The fennox cannon that I looked at on strobes n more look to have four wires ground, positive, and two flash pattern changes wires. So I am a little confused on I understand I can ground right their at the lights but you guys are saying only have one wire to run to cab which I don't understand that mean I can't change patterns then correct. Also on strobes n more they say not to be steady burned for more than a couple minutes at a time I assume that is not talking about in strobe mode that just last week turned into 23 hours straight correct?


When they say steady burn they mean set to a constant on, rather than a flashing pattern. Theres actually 5 wires on the newest Cannons. 3 activation wires (12v+), one ground, and one pattern select/sync. Most people do not regularly change their patterns, they set them when they are installed and thats the end of it. If you wanted to ability to change the patterns from a switch inside the truck then yes you would need to run another wire inside.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

They have 3 power wires and 1 flash pattern wire. The second power line over rides the first. You can hook up the second power line to the reverse lights if wanted and set that to steady or I like the "break light mode" it gets your attention they are turning on (it turns on for about one second then flickers then becomes steady)

If you want to change the flash pattern you need to run that wire to the cab with a switch to ground. 

Yes you can ground at the light but make sure it is a good groud. 

It is only steady burn mode they don't suggest running for long periods of time. Strobe modes are fine.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay I guess I am going to order the feniex cannon they are only 5 dollars more than the e91's. But I am not sure how to get the free shipping to work on strobesnmore.com site to actually work.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 19, 2013)

I haven't ordered the strobes yet I am thinking about maybe starting with 2 and just doing the back two first does the front reflect back off plow and everything in your face. So not sure if why I order if I should just buy all 4. Is there somewhere cheaper to buy or were you guys getting them from for deals.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

http://coastalevs.com/Hide-A-Way-Lights_c_1.html

The Cannon 360's are $68 and the 120's are $59.50 with code plowsiteten2015


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Just to clarify, the 360's are still not released. They will be released the end of this month.


----------

